# Corporate Banking Jobs?



## Trix (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi everyone, I am new here as you may well have guessed! We are hoping to move to Dubai in September/October time but need to first of all establish what jobs my husband could get and if it is going to be financially viable. I am due to have outr first baby at the end of May so I hope to not have to work! 

I have been searching around the internet for jobs but it seems they name things differently and that perhaps this is still an emerging market! My husband works for one of the big 5 banks as an Asset Finance Manager, he basically sells money and specialises in the construction industry, securing lending against diggers/excavators etc. He has 8 years Business Development experience including almost 4 years in the corporate banking industry. 

Does anyone know if they even have this kind of opportunity in Dubai, and if they do, what kind of salaries he could be likely to command?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

loads and loads of opportunity but I don't know anything about corporate banking so I am of zero help! try bayt dot com.


----------



## Trix (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Geordie - have been having a look on Bayt and have found some more interesting sounding jobs! So annoying that not many of them display a salary! Its looking like HSBC is big over there?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

HSBC, Lloyds, Barclays. Do a search on DIFC - Dubai International Finance Centre, that's where all the big players have their offices. And there is an on line Middle East Economist type mag as well, can't remember the name though.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

AME INFO.COM _ try that


----------

